# My new Seastar 1000 T066.407.11.057.00



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi Everybody

here some photos of my new Seastar 1000, black dial, bought yesterdat at the new Tissot Shop in Lisbon:

Front:










Back:










What a beauty...my choice was between this model or the blue one with rubber bracelet, but once I have a Omega Seamaster already with blue dial, I've decided by this one...


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

oh wow I didnt knw it was already available...it is so cool...great choice JCCR...please share a wrist shot as I want to know how it looks in the field 

many congrats


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Here some more photos:


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

That is a gorgeous watch! Congratulations.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks folks! That's really a beautiful watch...


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice choice. Enjoy it.


----------



## Autobot1985 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Care to post a lume shot?? 

Sent from my motorola atrix via tapatalk


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats! How do you like it so far?

I think you're the only other person I know on here besides me to have the non-chrono version.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

JwY said:


> Congrats! How do you like it so far?
> 
> I think you're the only other person I know on here besides me to have the non-chrono version.


Hi!

Well, I've bought it only yesterday, but until now, nothing to say... "very smooth and quiet"... not too heavy and about his height... well, very "balanced". I pay for him 745 euros (1.062 US $) already with a shop discount. 
For example, in relation to the Omega Seamaster 300, it has the advantage of the helium valve is "embedded" within the crown.
I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Autobot1985 said:


> Very nice. Care to post a lume shot??


I'll try... but the hands and hours glow in the dark perfectly...


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

A promise is a promise... here a photo "in the dark" (not a good photo... take by phone mobile...):


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Lume shots are tricky.

This is mine from my review:


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Splendid... and much better photo...


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

Recently i bought the Chrono Version.
Enjoy it ..


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

johngr said:


> Recently i bought the Chrono Version.
> Enjoy it ..


Hi!

Thanks. And your watch... what's the colour?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice addition.....enjoy :-!


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice addition.....enjoy :-!


Thanks!


----------



## mikev (Jul 31, 2011)

very nice! im thinking about getting the blue one


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

mikev said:


> very nice! im thinking about getting the blue one


Hi!

It's a very good choice... I've bought the black one, once I have already a Seamaster 300 (similar to this watch) in blue colour... go on!


----------



## hanz079 (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratz bro... thats a beautiful one.
Still waiting for it to be available in Malaysia.
Ohhhh.... the wait is agonizing...


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

hanz079 said:


> Congratz bro... thats a beautiful one.
> Still waiting for it to be available in Malaysia.
> Ohhhh.... the wait is agonizing...


Hi there!

A little more patience, my friend!


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

Does this have a sweep second hand?

Thanks!


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

pablomiguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this have a sweep second hand?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi!

Yep! mine is in blue colour!


----------



## chris c (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the prior version of the Seastar 1000 with the blue face. At first I was thinking the new Seastar was a bit avant garde for me. But now it's growing on me. Love the lume shot. The hands are blazing! Nice watch!


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

I'm searching precisely the prior version, with blue face... it's a beautiful watch, but meanwhile, this version is also superbe!


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi JCCR and congratulations on your new Tissot Seastar 1000:-!


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

vokotin said:


> Hi JCCR and congratulations on your new Tissot Seastar 1000:-!


Hi!

Thanks, mate! Unfortunatelly the prior version of seastar excape me...  , but I'm still searching... meanwhile, that is a really beauty!


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck on the search. I'd like to hear a comparison of the two if you manage to get it.


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

JwY said:


> Good luck on the search.


Hi!

Thanks!


----------



## hot rod al (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a good looking watch. I also like how Tissot didn't polish the whole bracelet this time. :-!

Ammar


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice.. I love the way these look..Here's one I just snapped on my wrist. Forgive the iffy iPhone image.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Congrats. Nice to see the blue version in the wild.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks.. yes I love it. The dial catches light very nicely and just oozes yumminess for a $700 watch


----------



## JCCR (May 1, 2011)

Hi!

Congrats! The blue one... it's superbe!


----------



## silvercrown (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a black dial Seastar from an AD recently but mine has a golden rotor.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

silvercrown said:


> I bought a black dial Seastar from an AD recently but mine has a golden rotor.
> View attachment 537416


The interesting thing is that in the promo pics, the rotor was gold. Mine is like the one in the original post. Maybe fire off an email to Tissot asking? We all got them from ADs, so they're real. Maybe they used one of the rotors for an early batch?


----------



## silvercrown (Aug 15, 2011)

JwY said:


> The interesting thing is that in the promo pics, the rotor was gold. Mine is like the one in the original post. Maybe fire off an email to Tissot asking? We all got them from ADs, so they're real. Maybe they used one of the rotors for an early batch?


So far I noticed there are 3 variants of the rotor used on the new Seastar non-chrono:
1) silver rotor like yours; also used on the old Seastar
2) gold rotor with geneve stripes, like the one in the T066.407 stock photos
3) gold rotor with rays effect and different font style for the "jewels & swiss made" texts, like in the T022.407 stock photos 
Mine is the 3rd variant. I believe these rotor variants follow production batches. My Seastar's serial is 11BC0428206, from a later batch than OP.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Mine, the one in Toronto for immediate warranty issues, has the silver rotor.. Does this disparity not show up in the serial numbers? Like it matters... but the gold does go "bling" a bit..

Is mine an early issue or something? A poorly PVD'd besel and +30 secs fast per day? Let's hope Tissot shudders at the thought of these issues and has already corrected this poop at the factory level. A quality ETA movement ought to be much nearer than 15..


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

aw man, I just looked again at the picture I posted right after I bought that watch.. I will deal with it's whatevers.. It's such a nice design and implimentation, I wont bash Tissot..

I'm the kind of "consumer" that will not stand for being ripped off but seeing how rare these are, at least online, and how gorgeous it's going to be once it's l'll faults are corrected, I cannot wholeheartedly bash Tissot. They really do bridge a fairly difficult gap between the common(inexpensive) and something special. 

I just want my watch.


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

Jeffy-pie said:


> aw man, I just looked again at the picture I posted right after I bought that watch.. I will deal with it's whatevers.. It's such a nice design and implimentation, I wont bash Tissot..
> 
> I'm the kind of "consumer" that will not stand for being ripped off but seeing how rare these are, at least online, and how gorgeous it's going to be once it's l'll faults are corrected, I cannot wholeheartedly bash Tissot. They really do bridge a fairly difficult gap between the common(inexpensive) and something special.
> 
> I just want my watch.


I understand you pain. Keep us posted on what happens. Hope you get it back with everything taken care of soon.


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got it back this afternoon after almost 6 weeks. 

So, it actually had a defective movement and they had to replace a do-hickey of some sort..The woman from Swatch group Canada told me what it was but I forget now.. Anyhow, it's been regulated as well and "time will tell" how close we are to chronometer territory 

The Bezel: Well, here's a thing.. Until the guy at the service depot told me it's blue PVD coating was defective, I never noticed.. Now I see it all the time and unfortunately Tissot's official position on it is that it's not a manufacturing defect, but was designed that way. According to the Swatch group woman, Tissot is deciding what to do about it because of numerous complaints. As in, deciding whether or not to redesign the bezel so the black grain won't show through I suppose. She said she's going to let me know what happens in the next couple months when official word comes down from Tissot. So in the end, it wasn't replaced. 

I think I can see why they designed it the way it is.. it's undercoated black to give the blue a metallic look, which I like, so if they decide it's good the way it is I think I'll be able to see it as a "character" thing and be happy enough. I do rather like the way the watch as a whole looks and feels...I'm just glad to have it on my wrist finally.


EDIT : Ok, it's now 5 days since I got it back.. I set it to the n.i.s.t. clock on friday at 5:00. It's now Wed morning and it's exactly 8 seconds fast..I'm rather happy with that  Yay  Right around +2 secs/day, sweet


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My 2004 Tissot Seastar 1000 says "Hi"...

This version has the diver picture on bottom of the rotor, the older ones do not have.
It has followed me on multiple dives, and now it is officially retired (from the Sea of course!!!) ;-)


----------



## juggernaut14 (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats, its beautiful!


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

HAve just ordered this one after checking out the seastar for months. The only black one was damaged so went for blue. it's quite a hard watch to get in the UK.


Jeffy-pie said:


> Nice.. I love the way these look..Here's one I just snapped on my wrist. Forgive the iffy iPhone image.
> View attachment 526715


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the design of the newer Seastars. It seems like it hits the sweetspot on price/looks/performance. So why don't we see more of them?


----------



## frazm22 (Nov 17, 2011)

pablomiguel said:


> HAve just ordered this one after checking out the seastar for months. The only black one was damaged so went for blue. it's quite a hard watch to get in the UK.


Is it? Damn my 21st is coming up and i was going to ask my mum for the chronograph version in black.

thewatchhut.com sell it and it says in stock or would you not advise buying from them?


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

Well I couldn't find it in any dealers so had to get it online. I used watchshop.com and the service was great once the black one was out of stock. 

Didn't think of using watchhut, d'oh! Still the blue is lovely so I'm well pleased. 

If you've found one go for it, would recommend trying it on though, i found the non-chrono pretty big so the chrono must be a monster.


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

Just a quick question to the other owners;

The "He" on my helium valve is at approx 45 degrees to the "Helium Valve" text, should it be level?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

pablomiguel said:


> Just a quick question to the other owners;
> 
> The "He" on my helium valve is at approx 45 degrees to the "Helium Valve" text, should it be level?
> 
> Thanks!


No, that's odd.. unless mine and every other picture I've seen is a fluke that "He" is perfectly in-line with the text. Seems unimportant, but I guess it points to at least a lack of attention in assembly? Glad you got blue now that you've seen it up close and personal? I love mine.


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

Yes Iove it, the blue on the bezel is lovely. I think it could do with a touch of another colour, perhaps a red second hand like the previous version, but overall I'm impressed. 

I did do an image search and found another valve at 45 degrees the other way. A small niggle but I'm not doing to damage anything trying to turn the valve. 

Something else I noticed is the rotor as the branding from the previous seastar at the bottom next to the diver.


----------



## Supak (Apr 17, 2011)

How is the bracelet? I have a feeling the bracelet is really bad?


----------



## pablomiguel (May 20, 2011)

It is my first bracelet watch so I don't have anything to compare to. It seems OK, has solid end links but the gaps between the links in the bracelet seem a bit big. The clasp is solid.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine says hello, i think ill need to get a three hand version of this, they look amazing.


----------



## hansverbeeten (Oct 18, 2012)

dear JCCR,

I have just joined this forum and saw your beautiful Tissot. I am considering to buy a Seastar non-chrono (with the rubber bracelet). My question is: are you still happy/satisfied with your Seastar after one year?

best regards from Holland!
hans


----------



## hansverbeeten (Oct 18, 2012)

dear JCCR,

I have just joined this forum and saw your beautiful Tissot. I am considering to buy a Seastar non-chrono (with the rubber bracelet). My question is: are you still happy/satisfied with your Seastar after one year?

best regards from Holland!
hans​


----------



## Brendan sir (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wondering, does this Tissot have solid end links? I heard some stuff in the past that they weren't and would click around when it was worn


----------



## howardvu (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow old thread...... but yes this one has solid end links. You can see them in the photos in the first post.


----------

